# I have never cycled so much before......ever!!



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

I go out twice a day if I can, do about 10k each time including at least a 1k trudge along the 'beaches' of the Solent. 20% road 70% trail and 10% lonnnng hard trudge










and would prolly enjoy it a lot more if I weren't waay past 58

...anyone else rediscovered this cycling phenomenon due to the impending doom upon us all?


----------



## Car.crash (Apr 10, 2013)

I wish. I’ve been trying to buy a bike but the normal stuff isn’t obtainable.


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

Urrr no because I'm sticking to the going out once a day. All riding I've done is on the turbo trainer. That'll change come Wednesday, when the guidance changes.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I’ve been going out plenty, but certainly not twice a day. But in normal times I ride to work 20 miles each way so not doing anywhere near as much as usual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

I’m normally out at any opportunity but my OH works in hospital so I took the decision to not ride as this is exactly when I’ll fall off and hurt myself, giving her an unnecessary burden at home. In fact it’s been ok as I’ve found time to do all the jobs I’ve been putting off, urgh!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Same here thoroughly enjoying out on my bike with little to no traffic


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Car.crash said:


> I wish. I've been trying to buy a bike but the normal stuff isn't obtainable.


Agreed !

Googling "Best MTB under £500" finds you 3 or 4 bikes that come up again and again in all the reviews. And none have been available for 4 weeks or more.

Every man and his dog must have done the very same search.....


----------



## Toolslinger (May 18, 2013)

Managed to pass 2,000 km yesterday since being furloughed ,shedding nearly 2 stone in the process.just turned 55 last week,it’s the fittest I’ve been since my twenties.:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bike shops are one of the few doing well out of this. 

Everyone is jumping on the electric bike bandwagon at the moment.


----------

